
Change Your Name - sillysaurusx
http://paulgraham.com/name.html
======
sillysaurusx
I'm curious if the prediction at the end of the essay turned out to be true:

 _100% of the top 20 YC companies by valuation have the .com of their name.
94% of the top 50 do. But only 66% of companies in the current batch have the
.com of their name. Which suggests there are lessons ahead for most of the
rest, one way or another._

It was written in 2015, so five years is a decent amount of time to measure.

